

ShowHN: bibliotechnical - tech book recommendation MVP - swanson
http://bibliotechnical.com/

======
Jacquass12321
How do you plan on maintaining the somewhat arbitrary measurements (the
metrics) between a steadily growing stock of books? Also are you relying on
user comments to derive the score on these scales?

